# [H] Dethecus <Legio Morituri> (Ulduar 11/14) sucht:



## Kasdeja (26. November 2008)

Hallo liebe Community,

Die Gilde *"Legio Morituri" * sucht 

- Holy Pala
- Eule
- Baum 

Wir sind eine familiäre, aber dennoch erfolgsorientierte Gilde. 
Der Altersdurchschnitt liegt bei schätzungsweise 24 Jahren. Viele von uns Arbeiten Schichtdienst und daher hat auch die Raidleitung Verständnis, falls es mal doch nicht mit dem Raiden an dem Abend klappt. Natürlich sind dann auch Absagen erwünscht, damit wir Ersatz suchen können. Viele von uns sind aus Österreich. Aber keine Sorge, auch als Deutsche/r versteht man die ganz gut im Ts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Gildenleitung auf Dethecus:* 
Nashdaq + Strought

*Raidzeiten:*
25er Do, So und Di 19.oo - 23.oo Uhr
10er dazwischen. 

*Ulduar Content:*

10er: eine Gruppe bis Yogg clear. Die zweite Gruppe ist vor Mimiron
25er: "Die Belagerung von Ulduar" sowie "Vorkammer von Ulduar", sowie Hodir, Thorim und Freya

*Wir bieten:*
- erfolgreiche Raids 
- gutes Gildenklima
- lockere Atmosphäre während der Raids
- die Chance, bei einem Großteil der Raids dabei zu sein

*Dafür fordern wir natürlich auch etwas von euch:*
- perfektes Beherrschen eures Charakters
- 100% PvE Specc
- vernünftiges Eqp 
- Aktivität, ihr sollt raiden wollen
- Pots/Flasks/Bufffood etc stets dabei haben und auch benutzen
- Mindestalter 18 
- TS + Mikro + Sprachorgan (ihr müsst reden können, ohne klappts schlecht)


Siehe auch Raiderfolge im Forum: http://moh.forencity.eu/topic,23,45,-raiderfolge.html


Bewerbungen werden freudig erwartet <3
http://moh.forencity.eu


----------



## Kasdeja (2. Dezember 2008)

!


----------



## Kasdeja (11. Dezember 2008)

!


----------



## Kasdeja (5. Januar 2009)

Bump


----------



## Kasdeja (11. März 2009)

bump & update


----------



## Kasdeja (26. März 2009)

Suchen immer noch nette Mitspieler..


----------



## Kasdeja (23. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kasdeja (29. April 2009)

push


----------



## Kasdeja (25. Mai 2009)

push


----------

